# Golden in San Bernardino County Animal Shelter



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

*From Facebook. *


RESCUE ONLY - ID#A555498 (available 3/25)

My name is RESCUE ONLY.

I am a male, gold Golden Retriever.
... 
The shelter staff think I am about 4 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 20, 2013.

For more information about this animal, call:
San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter at (909) 386-9820
Ask for information about animal ID number A555498


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I shared on my FB. So little time!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Rescue Only. Must be claimed tomorrow, 3/24. There is a thread on FB about it. The shelter says, several rescues have shown interest I hope they all follow through and the pup is pulled. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This guy is in my prayers ! He's so adorable I pray somebody gets him out of there !!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't imagine he wasn't pulled by a rescue. I will check on Monday as I do have someone that would take him.


----------

